# I'm back from the Dark Ages



## trina (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, I give in. It wasn't really the Dark Ages, it just felt like it. Apparently my last visit was back in December of 2006. Since then I've moved out of home, had some good and bad experiences and had several jobs. 

I'm far more confident in life and managed to pickup most of my highschool habits with ease and now I'm allowing my creative brain take over. So far in the last four months I've been writing a lot of Women's Murder Club fanfiction but I want to develop my writing skills further by setting myself some school-like essays and such.

I also had about twenty pages of a rough draft original fiction but I've lost it all in a recent computer crash so I'm going to start from scratch again.

My biggest downfall in writing is structure and some grammer, my spelling is pretty good but I somtimes leave out letters or entire words even in handwritten work.


----------



## Sam (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome back to the forum, Trina. I suppose this place has changed heaps since you've been here last.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome back, Trina!


Nickie


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome back to the forums Trina. I hope you enjoy yourself here like you did the last time.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome back Trina


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## trina (Nov 28, 2008)

It's changed a bit and there are a lot of new faces but it shouldn't be to hard to jump back on the bandwagon.


----------



## Yanlins (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello. It's a little awkward to welcome someone who has been here before you and you don't even know that person... Just me and my thoughts, just me, and my thoughts...
-Newnonel


----------



## SparkyLT (Nov 28, 2008)

Newnonel said:


> Hello. It's a little awkward to welcome someone who has been here before you and you don't even know that person...


True statement. But, hey and welcome back, Trina!


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Verily, we welcome thy return. Be thee in the Dark Ages no more.


----------

